# Wildsau DH contra Teamsau



## der-tick.de (16. September 2005)

Hallo Leutz!

Ich bin am Überlegen welches DH-Bike ich mir diesen Winter aufbaue. 

Die Alutech Säue machen mich schon an. Ich bin gerne in Bikeparks unterwegs. Will aber nicht unbedingt Rennen gewinnen. 
Mir kommt es auf Laufruhe und Flugverhalten an. Ich bin aber auch an Monsterdrops interessiert (und dementsprechend an viel viel Federweg). 

Würdet ihr mir eher die Teamsau oder die Wildsau DH empfehlen?

Und wie siehts mit den Bremseinflüssen aus? 
Oder anders gefragt, wie verläuft die Raderhebungskurve?

Ich fahre derzeit einen Eingelenker und bin immer am heulen, wenn ich Bremsen muss.  Denn dann kann ich meine Hinterradfederung ziemlich gut vergessen (Bremsschadering).    

Fährt von euch auch ein solches Bike mit Rohloff? Wie verändert sich das verhalten des Hinterbaus? Meinem Scott hats nicht gut getan.


----------



## Piefke (17. September 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin aber auch an Monsterdrops interessiert (und dementsprechend an viel viel Federweg).


Warum dann nicht die Dropsau  



			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie siehts mit den Bremseinflüssen aus?
> Oder anders gefragt, wie verläuft die Raderhebungskurve?
> 
> Ich fahre derzeit einen Eingelenker und bin immer am heulen, wenn ich Bremsen muss.  Denn dann kann ich meine Hinterradfederung ziemlich gut vergessen (Bremsschadering).


Das sind alles Viergelenker, also auch beim Bremsen voll aktiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (17. September 2005)

Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> Warum dann nicht die Dropsau


Mag ich irgendwie nicht, sieht im Tretlagerbereich nicht so toll aus. Ausserdem find ich es unlogisch beim gleichen Gewicht und fast gleicher Geometrie weniger Federweg hin zu nehmen. Ausserdem find ich 67 - 69° Lenkwinkel Grenzwertig im DH Betrieb.


			
				Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind alles Viergelenker, also auch beim Bremsen voll aktiv


Das stimmt so nicht. 
Ein Viergelenker muss nicht gleich voll aktiv beim bremsen sein.   
Ein Viergelenker wurde aus der Idee heraus gebaut, die Antriebseinflüsse raus zu bekommen. Nur bei einer senkrechten Raderhebung kann man von Bremsneutralität ausgehen. Ansonsten muss dieses durch gewisse Drehungen des Bremssattels ausgeglichen werden (Astrix Hover kommt als 4Gelenker mit Bremsmomentabstützung).   

Ich bin zum Beispiel schon mal ein Poison EPO gefahren. Da hast du sogar Antriebseinflüsse drin (Von den Bremseinflüssen ist mein Scott noch bessser gewesen). Also 4 Gelenke ohne dass es irgendwas was bringt.   

Aber du meinst also, du merkst keinen Unterschied in der Federung bei deiner Wildsau wenn du die Bremse bis kurz vor Blockieren bringst? Also wirklich absolut gar keine? Ich bin ein Demo8 mal gefahren - Da hab ich nix aber absolut garnichts davon gemerkt das ich gebremst hab (ausser dass ich langsamer wurde   )


----------



## Rote-Locke (24. September 2005)

Moin der-tick,

für das was Du so an Fahreigenschaften benötigst, würde ich Dir zur DH-Sau raten. Die Team version ist tatsächlich eher was für den reinrassigen Renneinsatz.
Eine floating disc, benötigen diese Rahmen nicht, da bei diesem Hinterbau die Bremseinflüsse fast vollständig eliminiert sind.
Es ist natürlich klar, dass es immer unterschiede selbst bei gleichen Grundkonzepten gibt. Aber ein Alutech mit einem Poisen zu vergleichen, ist auch wirklich ein Verbrechen  

Erstma!


----------



## der-tick.de (24. September 2005)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Moin der-tick,
> 
> für das was Du so an Fahreigenschaften benötigst, würde ich Dir zur DH-Sau raten. Die Team version ist tatsächlich eher was für den reinrassigen Renneinsatz.
> Eine floating disc, benötigen diese Rahmen nicht, da bei diesem Hinterbau die Bremseinflüsse fast vollständig eliminiert sind.
> ...


Hi Rote-Locke,

ich weiss, Alutech und Poison in einen Topf zu werfen, wäre sträflich und würde sicher den Tatbestand der Beleidigung erfüllen.   
Das wollte ich aber auch nicht, ich wollte bloss ein extrem negativ Beispiel bringen.   

Wenn du sagst, dass es fast keine Bremseinflüsse gibt, ist da ja doch noch was...    Wie weit merkt man dass denn? Also ich geb mal ein Beispiel dafür. In Winterberg ist unten in der langen Kurve eine Bremswelle nach der anderen. Wenn ich nicht Bremse, merke ich davon fast nix. Wenn ich allerdings bei meinem Scott (Eingelenker) die Hinterradbremse ziehe Stempelt das Bike extrem. Sprich das Hinterrad fängt an stark zu springen.   
Ich weiss, da bremst man nicht, aber nur mal so zur Erklärung.   

Kannst du mir ähnlich genau beschreiben, wie sich eine Wildsau verhält?


----------



## Rote-Locke (27. September 2005)

Moin,

"fast" soll hier "messbar" heißen, merken tust Du na nichts!  

Estma!


----------



## Airhaenz (28. September 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rote-Locke,
> 
> ich weiss, Alutech und Poison in einen Topf zu werfen, wäre sträflich und würde sicher den Tatbestand der Beleidigung erfüllen.
> Das wollte ich aber auch nicht, ich wollte bloss ein extrem negativ Beispiel bringen.
> ...



Also zu Winterberg 4 versus 1 Gelnker hab ich mal was zu sagen.
Ich bin ein alter 4 Gelenk Fahrer(Cycle Craft Floater 99-03 und Wildsau Hardride 04-..). 
der am Samstag mal den ganzen Tag ein Ghost FR Northshore( 1 Gelenker) über alle Tracks in Wi geprüglet hat.
Fazit: Das Ghost hat beim Bremsen auf dem DH deutliche Stempel Einflüsse. Viel deutlicher als die Wildsau. Bei den hohen Drops des Evil Eys und der Box federt es gut. Auf dem Sixcross geht es besser als meine Sau über die Hügel, da ich es wesentlich besser beschleunigen kann.Allerdings setzen beim Treten in den Anliegern schon mal die Pedale innen auf..das passiert bei der Sau nicht. Stichwort Tretlagerhöhe.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Airhaenz (29. September 2005)

HAb noch was hinzuzufügen.
Das Ghost beschleuigt besser, weil es leichter ist/leichter aufgebaut war.
Die Hinterbau kinematik hat damit nix zu tun.
Da beide Räder mit SPV gefahren wurden, gab es kein fieses Wippen.

j.


----------



## der-tick.de (29. September 2005)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> HAb noch was hinzuzufügen.
> Das Ghost beschleuigt besser, weil es leichter ist/leichter aufgebaut war.
> Die Hinterbau kinematik hat damit nix zu tun.
> Da beide Räder mit SPV gefahren wurden, gab es kein fieses Wippen.
> ...


Bezüglich der Beschleunigung hab ich noch anzufügen, dass es sehr stark auf das Gewicht der sich drehenden Masse ankommt. Also 500g an Reifen und Felgen machen sich deutlich besser bemerkbar, als 3kg am Rahmen zu sparen.   

SixCross: Ziemlich klar, bei sowas macht jeder Milimeter an Tretlagerhöhe was aus und weniger Federweg ist auch gut. Nicht umsonst haben die ganzen 4X Rennraketen nur 100 - 120mm Federweg und ein Tretlager das fast am Boden schleift.   
Ich merke das ja schon immer in Laax (Sehr schnelle DH-Strecke mit wenig Anliegern und wenig Obstales). Mein Enduro Bike geht auf der Strecke viel besser als mein Freerider. 3cm weniger Tretlagerhöhe sprechen für sich0. Das merkt man, das Bike liegt viel besser auf dem Boden und vermittelt dadurch Laufruhe.   
Allerdings sollte man in Laax nicht auf seine DH-Reifen verzichten. Auch die Gustav wäre gut gewesen... 
Mir ist auf der Strecke ein Satz meiner Louise FR Beläge aufgeschmolzen.   

Aber ansonsten muss ich sagen... Es geht hier doch um Teamsau und Wildsau DH.
Also kommen wir nochmals zur Frage, Du meintest das Ghost stempelt viel mehr als deine Sau. Sie stempelt also doch? (Ist ja der selbe Hinterbau wie bei der Teamsau - soweit ich weiss)


----------



## Rote-Locke (29. September 2005)

Moin,

Die Hinterbau der Teamsau und der DH sind jeweils eigenständig (DH und Dropsau sind identisch). Ein stempelndes Hinterrad kann auch viele andere Ursachen haben, meist die falsche Abstimmung. Ist aber bei einem Eingelenker meist kaum zu vermeiden. Bei den Wildsäuen sind mit richtiger Abstimmung Bremseinflüsse nicht spürbar.

Erstma!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (5. Oktober 2005)

wenn ich dir jetzt hier nicht die dh sau empfehlen würde, wär irgendwas schiefgelaufen!

ich kann das bike nur empfehlen, is halt etwas schwerer (meins hat 23 kilo) aber das gibbt muckis in die arme    und das kann ja auch nich schaden.

mit dhx 5.0 und 888 einfach ein komplett stressfreies fahrwerk, spricht super an, bremsstempeln is mir auch noch nich wirklich aufgefallen, ausser in bischufsmais beim turboslide aufm 4-cross mit highrollern   , aber da gehört das bike numal nich hin!!!

allerdings empfehle ich rennrad schaltung und schaltwer, sowie das neue schaltauge, sonst könnte es sein, dass dir das schaltwerk, wenn es etwas wackelt in die speichen schlagen kann....   

ansonste super kiste!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (5. Oktober 2005)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich dir jetzt hier nicht die dh sau empfehlen würde, wär irgendwas schiefgelaufen!
> 
> ich kann das bike nur empfehlen, is halt etwas schwerer (meins hat 23 kilo) aber das gibbt muckis in die arme    und das kann ja auch nich schaden.
> 
> ...


Beim Sliden ist ein Stempeln sicher verzeihlich.   

Wieso meinst du das bezüglich dem Schaltwerk? Ich hab es noch NIE geschafft, mir ein Schaltwerk anzubrechen oder abzureissen... Da muss man schon fahren wie ne WILDSAU oder mit ner Sau... Ach ich bin da ganz verwirt!   

Ich frage mich gerade wie du auf 23kg kommst! Ok, die Doublewide sind übelst aber sonst ist das Bike (Vom Foto her) ähnlich aufgebaut, wie ich es plane. Und ich wollte UNTER 20KG kommen! Rein rechnerisch ist das auch kein Problem. Kannst du mir mal deine Anbauteile verraten?! 

Und wenn du es schon von Bischofsmais hast... Auf den kleinen Wellen im Bikercross spürst du ohne Slide auch keinen Unterschied zwischen Bremsen und laufen lassen?


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (6. Oktober 2005)

wenn man normal bremst isses gleich wenn du halt das hinterrad blockierst, dann wackelts schon bissche!

das mit den schaltaugen is son mysterium, kannste ja im gleichnamigen thread lesen....  uns reißen schaltwerke immer nur an sauen ab....

mein aufbau:
rahmen größe m 1.5
alutech steuersatz +  reduzierhülse (da kann man schonmal sparen)
888 + integr. vorbau
dhx 5.0 (750er feder bei 85kg)
holzfeller innenlager kurbel (42) lenker führung
ringle vr. nabe 
alutech hr. nabe
atomlab trailpimp
dh schläuche
maxxis highroller 2.5
gustav m (210,190)
odi lock on
sram x7 trigger mit 7.0 schaltwerk
alutech stütze und klemme 
flite 
tioga sfmx pedal (oder wie die heißen)

das wärs soweit!

ich bin auch nit 100% sicher, dass es 23 kilo waren, war anfang der saison in todtnau (da war noch ein diabulos vorbau drauf etc..)


----------



## Maui (6. Oktober 2005)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> das mit den schaltaugen is son mysterium, kannste ja im gleichnamigen thread lesen....  uns reißen schaltwerke immer nur an sauen ab....
> ...



stimmt nicht. beim Big Hit auch


----------



## Sunblade (7. Oktober 2005)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Moin der-tick,
> 
> für das was Du so an Fahreigenschaften benötigst, würde ich Dir zur DH-Sau raten. Die Team version ist tatsächlich eher was für den reinrassigen Renneinsatz.


Laut der Rider is die Teamsau mindestens genauso Freerider, wie DHler. Ein reiner DHler wär er die Geheimsau, gibt's aber noch nicht.
Ohne eines der beiden gefahren zu sein, würd ich dir zur Teamsau raten, da die viele Detailverbesserungen hat und der Federweg immernoch mehr als ausreicht.


----------



## Maui (7. Oktober 2005)

Sunblade schrieb:
			
		

> Laut der Rider is die Teamsau mindestens genauso Freerider, wie DHler. Ein reiner DHler wär er die Geheimsau, gibt's aber noch nicht.
> Ohne eines der beiden gefahren zu sein, würd ich dir zur Teamsau raten, da die viele Detailverbesserungen hat und der Federweg immernoch mehr als ausreicht.




ich würd auch zur Team SAu raten wenn du

o keine 20m drops vorhast
o unter 100kg wiegst
o auch mal dein DH -rennen fährst.
o auf leichterer DH-bikes stehst.
o keine Federweg >240mm brauchst
o auf inlay gewinde stehst (siehe hinterbau)

wenn nicht DH SAU   

für noch filigraneres auf die Geheim Sau warten


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Oktober 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd auch zur Team SAu raten wenn du
> 
> o keine 20m drops vorhast
> o unter 100kg wiegst
> ...


o 85kg mit allem... 
o 1,2m Drops (ins FLAT) sind derzeit das höchste der Gefühle, sollte sich aber noch ändern. Bin bald wieder stark am Trainieren. Und am Sonntag wieder in Bad Wildbad. 
o DH-Rennen: Ich hab vor, nächstes Jahr schlechtester Lizenzfahrer des Kingh Of Bikepark zu werden.  
o Federweg > 240... Will haben... (Da wird die Hose Dick   )
Aber ich merke mitlerweile das für die meisten Strecken meine derzeitigen 170mm genug sind. Auf genug Schweizer Strecken fahre ich lieber mein Enduro (150mm), weils einfach tiefer liegt und der Federweg eh nicht ausgenutzt wird. Also sollten die 220mm reichen. 
o Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, das ich für die Teamsau ein gutes Angebot bekommen habe. 
o Sobald ich das Geld hab (max 4 Wochen) wird bestellt.   

Also hat trotz meiner Liebe zur Wildsau DH die Teamsau gewonnen. 
Die Wildsau DH ist halt wirklich für Säue die überall drüber heitzen und sich keine Gedanken machen wie gross die Brocken sind. Ich suche mir aber schon den schonendsten Weg durch Trümerfeld. Bin ja einer, der erst die Strecken abläuft, sich alles einprägt und dann ne saubere Line fahren will... Es bleibt aber meist beim guten Willen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (9. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

Glückwunsch zu dieser Entscheidung - ist echt ein feines Teil  

Erstma!


----------



## mastercremaster (9. Oktober 2005)

hi freax
könnt ihr kenner mal auflisten, was für detailverbesserungen die neue teamsau genau bekommen hat?
greetz der master


----------



## Maui (9. Oktober 2005)

mastercremaster schrieb:
			
		

> hi freax
> könnt ihr kenner mal auflisten, was für detailverbesserungen die neue teamsau genau bekommen hat?
> greetz der master



na ja ist ja wohl ein neuer rahmen . würd mal sagen von ner hardride abgleitet.
mir gefällt besonders die druckstrebe mit den Inlays







das  HEX-Steckachsensystem .und die neue verstärkte wippe.


----------



## McSchocko (12. Oktober 2005)

habe gerade keine lust mir alle beiträge durch zu lesen, gehe mit meiner Teamsau abermomentan auch eher "Freeriden" und das tuts echt gut! Auch auf unserer BV Strecke macht das teil eine gute Figur. Eher Freeride geiegnet als die Dh sau, so im direkten Vergleich.


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Oktober 2005)

McSchocko schrieb:
			
		

> habe gerade keine lust mir alle beiträge durch zu lesen, gehe mit meiner Teamsau abermomentan auch eher "Freeriden" und das tuts echt gut! Auch auf unserer BV Strecke macht das teil eine gute Figur. Eher Freeride geiegnet als die Dh sau, so im direkten Vergleich.


Also ich hab jetzt bei Jürgen bestellt!

Ich bin letztes Wochenende vielen von den Soulridern begegnet und Jürgens Teamsau gefahren (Winterberg). DIE war auf jeden Fall nur noch extrem- Freerider. Für ein echtes DH-Race-Bike ist die Geometrie viel zu verspielt (zu hecklastig, insgesammt zu kurz[OK, bin ne M gefahren, und das bei 1,86m grösse)]).   
Aber genau das liebe ich....  

Ich freue mich auf das Bike!


----------



## der-tick.de (11. November 2005)

Hi Leutz!

Ich hab jetzt meine Teamsau!
Allerdings sei noch ein Vorteil der Wildsau DH genannt. Man kann bei der, den Sattel komplett versenken. Bei der Teamsau geht dieses bis maximal 6cm über der Klemmung (Unterkante Sattel - Bei Montage der Schwinge am unteren Drehpunkt). 
Ausserdem dürfte es schwer werden einen Schnellspanner zu montieren. Denn da bleibt zwischen der Umlenkwippe und dem Sitzrohr nicht viel Platz. Aber eine feste Klemmung ist ja eh leichter.


----------

